# Bamboo Wick



## Andre (5/3/14)

Cotton wicks impart a horrible industrial taste for me. Have tried them all - organic, sterile, eco-friendly, rolls, balls, etc. Boiling helps a bit but the cotton does then not last very long. So, I'm always on the lookout for something new. Saw on ECF the Reonauts were starting to use bamboo more and more. Came upon a South Afican online vendor with these natural bamboo yarn. Ordered one ball, got one extra on special. At 111 meters each, will last a long time.






Immediately re-wicked a coil. And let me not keep you in suspense, no horrible taste at all, just the juice taste. The same juice I started on new cotton yesterday, which took 2 ml to no longer taste the cotton. And the bamboo is extremely strong (you cannot break a wicking length with your hand). It should last considerably longer than cotton. At this early stage it wicks and vapes perfectly for me. Will report again after some use.

Some pictures of how I wick the bamboo yarn. The triple twisted 32g coil is 1.5 mm ID, about a 7 day old coil. Start off with some dental floss and a length of bamboo yarn:




Thread the dental floss doubled through the coil, like so (sorry about the focus):




Now put the bamboo through the loop of the floss and grab the two ends together and the left two ends of the floss:




Pull the yarn through the coil with the dental floss:




Cut the bamboo to length - I did not cut the loop to separate the 2 strands on the left tail.




Left tail a little juiced to tuck it alongside the left post:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/14)

Haha sorry @Mattee, I think this is so funny!! I should go scratch around in my crohcet yarn


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee - I'm going to get some immediately


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha sorry @Mattee, I think this is so funny!! I should go scratch around in my crohcet yarn


Yes, I agree - also found it funny with the ball of yarn in my hands. Best of all - for the life of me I could not find the start of the yarn. Eventually just cut it to find a starting point. The lady from the shop phoned me to tell me that she was sending an extra ball. I felt compelled to explain why I ordered lest she thinks I am heavy into knitting!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Definitely worth a try


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Big question is how does it vape

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

*Aaa I get it, @Matthee is going to knit us some medals! *



??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Big question is how does it vape
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Perfectly at this stage, will report again after a longer period of use.


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I agree - also found it funny with the ball of yarn in my hands. Best of all - for the life of me I could not find the start of the yarn. Eventually just cut it to find a starting point. The lady from the shop phoned me to tell me that she was sending an extra ball. I felt compelled to explain why I ordered lest she thinks I am heavy into knitting!



@Mattee, there is nothing wrong with a man knitting... but still I'm lathing out loud, cant help myself hahaha. I wonder if the women on the other side even understood what you were talking about hahaha


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Order placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

ja, me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Also wanted to ask does it wick fast?


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

Very interesting. Looking forward to the feedback especially durability and whether you sqonk more or less.


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also wanted to ask does it wick fast?


That is difficult to say I have it on a Reo, so with squonking one cannot really tell. The same as cotton for me - does not feel as if I am squonking more or less. Time will probably tell.


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

You can usually see just by firing it.. If it takes it time to get hot or not. But if you comparing it to cotton then I would say fast.


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Just re-wicked the Aqua with bamboo. Wicks like a dream, vapes like a beast. Once you have wetted the wick tails it is very easy to manipulate and position them. Methinks this will also work very well on a Kayfun/Russian.


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/14)

Excited 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (6/3/14)

ok so i am going to raid my wifes stash she crotchets  in time for our mini coiling session tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/3/14)

Zegee said:


> ok so i am going to raid my wifes stash she crotchets  in time for our mini coiling session tonight



Hahaha just make sure you get a bamboo yarn not any other kind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

Hope my wife is not around when I open up my bamboo yarn package!

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (6/3/14)

Awesome Matthee I knew there was always a strange look in the eyes of those Koala Bears. Now I know, they stealth vape when we are not looking. That is why they are so mellow, so chilled,........constant nic rush.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

How's it holding up @Matthee ? Worthwhile getting a roll?


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> How's it holding up @Matthee ? Worthwhile getting a roll?


Still looks as good as new. And always consistent size/thickness as opposed to cotton where you are at the mercy of you plucking skill. Yes, try it. Cheap enough and will last a lifetime. Should you not like it you can always knit something.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Good news. Here comes 1 ball of bamboo yarn to KZN. Any of the other Banana boys want to piggy back on my order?


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

shit I ordered the wrong one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/14)

I ordered the link that matthee posted didn't you cvs?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

no lol I was clever I didnt look at the pic so I ordered the one which is 70% cotton

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

fml just sent them an email now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/14)

Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Lol, that supplier is not going to understand why suddenly everyone is ordering their yarn. 
And mostly men

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/3/14)

Haha @Silver, that is funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

And all from SA !!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

You guys try the Bamboo/cotton blend and cotton yarn?


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

My "knit gear" (bamboo yarn) is on its way:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Good news. Here comes 1 ball of bamboo yarn to KZN. Any of the other Banana boys want to piggy back on my order?



wouldn't mind trying some out sometime


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

mine also shipped today. got them to change it to the correct one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

i take it the "natural" colour is not dyed? because vaping something that has been dyed should be bad right?


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

mathhee how long did your bamboo take to arrive


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mathhee how long did your bamboo take to arrive
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


About 3 days.


----------



## CraftyZA (7/3/14)

My guess is this could be close to hemp wick?
I've been wanting to try hemp for a while. I'm betting hemp and bamboo are pretty close in performance?


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> My guess is this could be close to hemp wick?
> I've been wanting to try hemp for a while. I'm betting hemp and bamboo are pretty close in performance?


No idea, have not tried hemp yet.


----------



## Zegee (9/3/14)

So did manage to get some bamboo from the wife ,after much negotiations  personally it's not for me , I am getting a funny taste with the bamboo @Matthee did you boil yours first?
I think I'm just a cotton guy.

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Was this the same bamboo that @Matthee got?
Maybe it's a different type that has something on it that is affecting the taste?


----------



## Zegee (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> Was this the same bamboo that @Matthee got?
> Maybe it's a different type that has something on it that is affecting the taste?


it's exactly same 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Sorry for the off-topic chirp.

@Zegee, just noticed your signature banner now.
It says you have been vaping exclusively since 6 March 2014 - and have avoided 66 analogs.
Is that right?
I thought you have been vaping for much longer?

Or did you go exclusive only recently?


----------



## Zegee (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry for the off-topic chirp.
> 
> @Zegee, just noticed your signature banner now.
> It says you have been vaping exclusively since 6 March 2014 - and have avoided 66 analogs.
> ...


oops had to redo banner and didn't update the dates thanks for the catch and yes I have been vaping for a little longer . 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Ok no prob - no worries


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

Zegee said:


> So did manage to get some bamboo from the wife ,after much negotiations  personally it's not for me , I am getting a funny taste with the bamboo @Matthee did you boil yours first?
> I think I'm just a cotton guy.
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


No, I did not boil it. Presume you also had the "natural" bamboo.


----------



## Zegee (9/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No, I did not boil it. Presume you also had the "natural" bamboo.


yes sir for me though I got a taste with bamboo and no real taste with cotton. maybe my taste buds are wack

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

Zegee said:


> yes sir for me though I got a taste with bamboo and no real taste with cotton. maybe my taste buds are wack
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Much more probable that my taste buds are weirdly wired as most peeps are ok with cotton and for me that first lot of vapes with cotton are just horrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Good news. Here comes 1 ball of bamboo yarn to KZN. Any of the other Banana boys want to piggy back on my order?



Markus did you order yet? If not I'm in for a ball of bamboo yarn please.


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Weird thing. Went to the hobby expo and there were a place selling the Vinnis Bamboo and cotton/bamboo yarn. Awesome stuff! They didn't have the 100% cotton in natural tho.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

I wanted to go to the expo - but have just been too busy this weekend....
Hope it was fun


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

I just go with my wife. Not much there for me. There was however a few neat machines available. @Silver , I will give you some of the yarn. Too much for me to ever use up.


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I just go with my wife. Not much there for me. There was however a few neat machines available. @Silver , I will give you some of the yarn. Too much for me to ever use up.


Please do tell us how you find the bamboo, @TylerD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Please do tell us how you find the bamboo, @TylerD.


Will do @Matthee . What happened to your avatar?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Will do @Matthee . What happened to your avatar?



Yes indeed! The place is not the same since we lost the REO Police type badge!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Also curious @TylerD


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Will do @Matthee . What happened to your avatar?


Wanted to replace, buggered that up, decided to do it again later.


----------



## vaalboy (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Markus did you order yet? If not I'm in for a ball of bamboo yarn please.



Done, will order tmz.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Done, will order tmz.



Thanks Sweetie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Did a quick bamboo yarn wick (will upload photos etc under relevant thread). Brief comments:
1. Wick much better than cotton
2. Can't detect improvement in flavour, for me same as cotton
3. Bigger throat hit, maybe due to fully opened air vent
4. No burnt taste (yet)
5. Guess at this moment in time, that re-wicking will be less often than cotton.


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Did a quick bamboo yarn wick (will upload photos etc under relevant thread). Brief comments:
> 1. Wick much better than cotton
> 2. Can't detect improvement in flavour, for me same as cotton
> 3. Bigger throat hit, maybe due to fully opened air vent
> ...


Awesome, thanks. No "funny" taste imparted by the bamboo as @Zegee experienced? What atty did you wick?


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

@Matthee I will mention that as well in the thread "show us your working coil and wick" - the first draw was extremely bad, can't fully describe the taste without swearing. From vape 2 onwards it was very nice. The bad taste on 1'st vape might be due to not sterilizing the yarn beforehand, only read the label properly afterwards and discovered its dyed and other info!


??


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Matthee I will mention that as well in the thread "show us your working coil and wick" - the first draw was extremely bad, can't fully describe the taste without swearing. From vape 2 onwards it was very nice. The bad taste on 1'st vape might be due to not sterilizing the yarn beforehand, only read the label properly afterwards and discovered its dyed and other info!
> 
> View attachment 2073
> ??


Have wondered if that is their standard label and if the "dyed" actually applied to the "natural" one. How would you sterilize it?


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

@Matthee I will boil it for minimum 10 minutes in bi-distilled water.


----------



## Zegee (16/3/14)

i think they all dyed , i have attributed funky taste to that havent boiled yet might do a bit and see


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Would love to know if the first SKUNK vape dissapears if boiled beforehand - keep us posted @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

Hi. So i did 2 setups this morning with Bamboo yarn. 1st @ 1.4ohm on the Rocket, 2nd @ 0.5ohm dual coil on the Aqua. The crappy taste on the Rocket went away after a few drags. but on the Aqua the crappy taste seems to stay. I am not sure if it because the coils are now burning hotter? anyone else tried the Yarn with this kind of setup.?


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/3/14)

@Rex Smit , i rebuilt all my RBA's this weekend , and did @Gizmo 's aqua , all with Bamboo wicks , i had boiled the roll of yarn before hand and left out to dry the day before , by the second drag there was no more funky tastes from any of them , and i have just given @Gizmo his aqua , you can ask him how it's doing ...


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi. So i did 2 setups this morning with Bamboo yarn. 1st @ 1.4ohm on the Rocket, 2nd @ 0.5ohm dual coil on the Aqua. The crappy taste on the Rocket went away after a few drags. but on the Aqua the crappy taste seems to stay. I am not sure if it because the coils are now burning hotter? anyone else tried the Yarn with this kind of setup.?


I only use cotton in the aqua. Everything else leaked. Haven't tried bamboo though. @Matthee have you tried bamboo on the aqua? Maybe I must go steal some bamboo from zegee

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I only use cotton in the aqua. Everything else leaked. Haven't tried bamboo though. @Matthee have you tried bamboo on the aqua? Maybe I must go steal some bamboo from zegee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yes, I have and I do. It wicks beautifully. But do note that some peeps find the bamboo gives a bad taste, so maybe boil the roll beforehand as @Rowan Francis did.


----------



## Rex Smit (24/3/14)

but it is weird that the bad taste goes away in the Rocket, but not in the Aqua.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> but it is weird that the bad taste goes away in the Rocket, but not in the Aqua.


Might be because there is more wicking material in the aqua it takes longer to "settle". My speculation anyway. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/3/14)

i would agree with @Gazzacpt , it might take longer , i had an issue with the aqua as i forgot to wash the head out before i built it so ended up haveing to clean it for a second time with the wick in place with Vodka !! i rekon that helped it ..


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Speaking of the Aqua, which is the best one to get off fasttech? Or is there somewhere else to get a decent one locally?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007195/1594300


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> Speaking of the Aqua, which is the best one to get off fasttech? Or is there somewhere else to get a decent one locally?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007195/1594300


I think Vapeking is getting a few in @devdev


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

@Gizmo Giz is it true you are getting Aquas in soon, if so when?

And how does your Bamboo wick on your Aqua taste?


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Anyone wanting a free roll of bamboo wick, you can have mine.


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

At the bottom of the list @devdev 


Gizmo said:


> Extras coming in on the next batch arriving shortly:
> 
> Vision X-Gun
> 
> ...


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Anyone wanting a free roll of bamboo wick, you can have mine.


Done!

I will take it


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> Done!
> 
> I will take it


Cool stuff. Will bring to the meet. Also have a cotton bamboo roll. you can take both.


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> Done!
> 
> I will take it


It's gonna cost you a full review of how the bamboo wick performs


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

@TylerD deal! You just earned yourself a free Devdev sparking uneven coil at the vape meet, with hand twisted uneven blend of different kanthals 

@BhavZ Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (1/8/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi. So i did 2 setups this morning with Bamboo yarn. 1st @ 1.4ohm on the Rocket, 2nd @ 0.5ohm dual coil on the Aqua. The crappy taste on the Rocket went away after a few drags. but on the Aqua the crappy taste seems to stay. I am not sure if it because the coils are now burning hotter? anyone else tried the Yarn with this kind of setup.?


 
I boiled mine twice in distilled water and also rinsed it after each boil with distilled water. Vapes like a dream and no bad taste at all. Using in a patriot clone atty at .43 ohms. Clouds are enormous and flavor is very good. Like it. Will keep it in the RDA, but still using cotton in my kayfun lite. Waiting on my cellucotton for the kayfun.

The bamboo yarn soakes up way more juice than the cotton or the silica. Love it.

Normally after 6 drops in the patriot with cotton or silica everything is so saturated that the juice just boils the first three fires. With the bamboo I can drip 10+ drops and it doesn't boil, it fires like it should, which means more draws at a time. (Haven't counted the draws yet, but will do so.)

Will try this later on in my other kayfun lite. Maybe I'll stick to it.

(Have a dual coil (sleeper coil) in the RDA at .43 ohms btw)

Some pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

zadiac said:


> I boiled mine twice in distilled water and also rinsed it after each boil with distilled water. Vapes like a dream and no bad taste at all. Using in a patriot clone atty at .43 ohms. Clouds are enormous and flavor is very good. Like it. Will keep it in the RDA, but still using cotton in my kayfun lite. Waiting on my cellucotton for the kayfun.
> 
> The bamboo yarn soakes up way more juice than the cotton or the silica. Love it.
> 
> ...


Glad the bamboo is working for you. Most of us have gone off the bamboo, maybe that double boil has done the trick.


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

@zadiac I agree with @Andre - I only used it as is, but the first 2 or 3 toots were beyond vulgar - maybe I should follow your instructions and revisit the bamboo yarn.


----------



## zadiac (3/8/14)

Yeah, it's working well for me. You can even boil it three times just to make sure. I'll never go back to regular cotton from this. I'm using it now in my kayfun as well.
In the RDA mentioned in my previous post, I can drip 18 drops without it boiling when firing and I get around 17 to 19 tokes off it depending on how long the tokes are. Short tokes up to 20. Less dripping for me. The throat hit is very nice and the flavor very good. Clouds not a big issue anymore for me, but they are huge anyway...lol
Can't wait to try out the rayon cotton tho. I'm curious. Alex says they wick really good. I'll see when I get mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, it's working well for me. You can even boil it three times just to make sure. I'll never go back to regular cotton from this. I'm using it now in my kayfun as well.
> In the RDA mentioned in my previous post, I can drip 18 drops without it boiling when firing and I get around 17 to 19 tokes off it depending on how long the tokes are. Short tokes up to 20. Less dripping for me. The throat hit is very nice and the flavor very good. Clouds not a big issue anymore for me, but they are huge anyway...lol
> Can't wait to try out the rayon cotton tho. I'm curious. Alex says they wick really good. I'll see when I get mine.



Lol, tokes. I like that word


----------



## zadiac (31/8/14)

Ok, so I just want to give some feedback now that I've tested the Rayon cotton vs Bamboo yarn. Thanks to Alex for giving me some Rayon cotton as mine has not arrived yet. I will give you half of mine once I get it 

I am not a pro vaper, so I don't see this as a review, just an opinion.

The Rayon wicks really well and I do like it in the atty for a short while. I do very low sub-ohm vaping (between .2 and .4 ohm mostly) and I found that the Rayon burns too quickly while the Bamboo Yarn does not. The rayon is still way better than organic cotton and silica in my opinion. I have never tried the ecowool and probably won't.

I stand by my statement that the bamboo yarn soaks up more juice than the organic cotton and I found that vs the Rayon, it soaks up better than the Rayon as well. This is my own personal experience and you still have to test for yourself.

Those of you who tasted my DIY juices at the meet: Thank you for your praises of the juice.
I found that the flavor of my juices pop more with the bamboo yarn than with the rayon. I also found that if I brush out the bamboo yarn with a fine steel brush, it becomes much like rayon cotton. The texture is almost the same. Very fine strands.

The bamboo is a ***** to handle and to prepare for wicking as you have to boil it about 4 to 5 times in distilled water before it can be used, but once that's done it's just better, for me that is. It's not easy to wick, but once you get the handle on it, it's just brilliant. I love it.

Would I have ordered the rayon if I tested it against the bamboo yarn? No. I know there are people who will disagree with me, but this is my feeling about it and I stand by it.

I will keep the rayon as a backup in case I run out of bamboo, but I doubt that will happen as I ordered some more today.

So happy vaping with your rayon cotton, I'm already back on my bamboo yarn  but put in a little effort and try out the bamboo and prepare it properly and you might find that you like it as much as the rayon or even more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/8/14)

zadiac said:


> Ok, so I just want to give some feedback now that I've tested the Rayon cotton vs Bamboo yarn. Thanks to Alex for giving me some Rayon cotton as mine has not arrived yet. I will give you half of mine once I get it
> 
> I am not a pro vaper, so I don't see this as a review, just an opinion.
> 
> ...


 
About that boiling and "working" the bamboo... how much work are we talking here?
Hours? Days?
I am quite intrigued.

Would you recommend Bamboo for a RTA like the Kayfun? Or is this one of those things that just work better in a dripper? Or is it less about the device and more about the coil?


----------



## ET (31/8/14)

now we need an @zadiac 's How To pepare you're bamboo yarn tut


----------



## zadiac (31/8/14)

@WHeunis - I boiled the yarn for 10 minutes, then rinsed thoroughly and repeated the process another 3 times. Boiling and rinsing should be done with distilled water. After that just pressed out the water using a sieve and used a hair dryer to blow dry it. After that, keep in a plastic bag or any air tight container (but that's just me not wanting any contaminants getting into it). Just make sure that it's completely dry before storing it in an airtight container. If it's still moist, it will probably develop a nasty smell and get contaminated.

I've used it in my kayfun as well as drippers and it works very well for me in both types.

@ET - If people are willing to give it a try and like it, I'll be more than happy to try and make a video tutorial on how to prepare and wick the bamboo yarn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (8/9/14)

Just another update.

So I didn't have any distilled water, so I used normal still spring water (bottled water) and boiled a small piece of the bamboo yarn. Came out perfectly and wicks like a dream. No bad taste, no after taste and no side effects (so far). Been vaping with that a few days now. Flavor just pops so beautifully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/9/14)

zadiac said:


> @WHeunis - I boiled the yarn for 10 minutes, then rinsed thoroughly and repeated the process another 3 times. Boiling and rinsing should be done with distilled water. After that just pressed out the water using a sieve and used a hair dryer to blow dry it. After that, keep in a plastic bag or any air tight container (but that's just me not wanting any contaminants getting into it). Just make sure that it's completely dry before storing it in an airtight container. If it's still moist, it will probably develop a nasty smell and get contaminated.
> 
> I've used it in my kayfun as well as drippers and it works very well for me in both types.
> 
> @ET - If people are willing to give it a try and like it, I'll be more than happy to try and make a video tutorial on how to prepare and wick the bamboo yarn


Thanks, shall have to re-visit my bamboo yarn stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (11/9/14)

I am very interested in this wick....
Will have to pop out to Ruby's Haberdashery later on today!! I just hope they stock this!!


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am very interested in this wick....
> Will have to pop out to Ruby's Haberdashery later on today!! I just hope they stock this!!


 
So I found the Natural Bamboo Yarn, exactly like the one on the pic (above in the thread)

What I need to just confirm the steps:

Boil yarn...
Boil yarn...
Boil yarn
Boil yarn...
Wick
Vape?


----------



## zadiac (30/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> So I found the Natural Bamboo Yarn, exactly like the one on the pic (above in the thread)
> 
> What I need to just confirm the steps:
> 
> ...


 
um....no. Read my comments again. Use distilled water if possible. Do the boiling AND the rinsing in distilled water if possible. if not, pure still bottled water has also worked for me. Just don't use normal tap water.

1. Boil yarn
2. Rinse yarn
3. Boil yarn
4. Rinse yarn
5. Boil yarn
6. Rinse yarn
7. Boil yarn
8. Rinse yarn
9. Dry yarn
10. Wick
11. Vape


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

If you read the 1'st 2 lines on the label you will understand why its imperative to boil the living k#@ out of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> So I found the Natural Bamboo Yarn, exactly like the one on the pic (above in the thread)
> 
> What I need to just confirm the steps:
> 
> ...


And do tell us how you find the vape once you get through all the preparation cycles, please.


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

johan said:


> If you read the 1'st 2 lines on the label you will understand why its imperative to boil the living k#@ out of it
> 
> View attachment 12212


 
Letterlik ne Ohm Johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

zadiac said:


> um....no. Read my comments again. Use distilled water if possible. Do the boiling AND the rinsing in distilled water if possible. if not, pure still bottled water has also worked for me. Just don't use normal tap water.
> 
> 1. Boil yarn
> 2. Rinse yarn
> ...


Thanks....
I have one of those inline superdooperdelux cool water filtration systems that leaves you wit a negative amount of TDS. Surely that will work?
Distilled is for DIY mixing


----------



## zadiac (30/9/14)

Filtration doesn't remove the chemicals in the water. Use distilled if possible. Filtration only removes impurities like dust etc. Your choice tho, but if it tastes crap, then you did it wrong. Mine doesn't have a bad taste. Just saying.


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

Thanks @zadiac I will do just that.... The amount of boil --> rinse --> boil --> rinse required will probably only allow me to build toward the weekend tho


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Letterlik ne Ohm Johan


 
Of course Letterlik - die goed lewe mos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

@zadiac How did it work in your Kayfun? Same as on the Dripper?


----------

